# iMac G5 Troubleshooting Assistant



## bobw (Oct 1, 2004)

Apple has posted an iMac G5 troubleshooting link.

iMac Troubleshooting Assistant 
 Exclusively for iMac G5 owners! The iMac G5 Troubleshooting Assistant includes the latest tips & tricks to fix the most common iMac G5 issues. If you get stuck, you can chat with one of Apple's highly trained technical support agents from 6am to 6pm PST. 

 If the assistant determines you need a Do-It-Yourself service kit, you can order the kit right online. There's no fee to order a kit, if you're still covered by Apple's One-Year Limited Warranty.

iMac Troubleshooting Assistant


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow thats kinda cool, some of them actually show the interworkings and how to indicate whether your getting power by looking at a led inside of it.  Way cool, good job apple!


----------

